# who's your tanner?



## Mike'sStillLife (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike is going to try out some new tanners. Who do like for your small mammals?

thanks
jen


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Mike and Jen, went to your web site and you do some awesome work!

I just sent a moose cape to a guy in Quebec. We will see how well he does and then I will refer him.

Bob


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

H&H fur dressing in Mi. for anything I don't tan myself.


----------



## Mike'sStillLife (Sep 2, 2010)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Mike and Jen, went to your web site and you do some awesome work!
> 
> Bob


Bob, thanks, it comes very natural to him, he is lucky that way!

the company he was using he was happy with for years, but they started putting a lot of holes in his small mammals (cats, foxes...) he just sent some stuff to their sister company to try. 

Brian, what is their turn around on average?

jen


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Obviously this would vary, depending on the time of year. They had my last order ready in 90 days.


----------



## Mike'sStillLife (Sep 2, 2010)

okay Brian, thanks for your time. i think that is how long (on average) the other place was.

jen


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

I use The Wildlife Gallery in Michigan.


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

Carolina fur dressing is my tannery!


----------



## Jseiler (Sep 19, 2010)

As much as I hate their sister company I love Modern Furs alum tan and Ben and Jamie Zuke are great people. All my bears go to Modern Fur as well, as they absolutly have the best tan for bears hands down. I also use Arlington cape located in Arlington Oh, Keith Dannels is the owner and a very nice gentlemen to to buisness with.


----------



## Muscooten Bay (Mar 25, 2010)

Rich Green at Chief City Tannery in Pontiac, IL does an excellent job. 815-867-7162

MB


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

wildlife gallery - MI


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

What about fur off for a future Deer leather coat? Have any preferences?


----------



## killdoes (Jul 12, 2010)

East Coast in Pennsylvania


----------



## shockwave69 (Sep 12, 2010)

Mike'sStillLife said:


> Mike is going to try out some new tanners. Who do like for your small mammals?
> 
> thanks
> jen


Me, i skin,flesh and tan everything myself..


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Quality Tan in Great Falls, MT. Steve does an excellent job. He's done alot of work in the past for Cabelas and such.


----------

